# New scent blend from 3 EO's!



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 4, 2007)

For me, I made up this scent today using some Patch I just got in (cheap!) and Peppermint from the same source, and some Lavender 40/42 I had on hand.  My Mom and wife wanted me to make this scent, and we all 3 tweaked it until we thought we had it right.  We did Chinese Patch, Peppermint, and Lavender 40/42 in a 1:1:.75 ratio.  I did throw in just a tiny bit of Bulgarian Lavender EO.  Great scent!  This seller has Chinese Patch of an unbelievable price and is not cut!  It is not as nice as Indio Patch, but is does not cost $120.00 per pound either!  I'm going to use it as a fixative in my soaps to hold scent longer when combined with other EO's and FO's!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 4, 2007)

Good for you!
Do you know what Patch went up to per lb.? Wow.
I will be hoarding mine.  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Yea Irena, I wish I were sitting on 20 pounds that I had bought a year ago, I may be able to pay my SUV off early! LOL  

This is where I bought mine.  It is Chinese, but pretty good for the price!

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-oz-Patchouli-100 ... otohosting

Paul..... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG Paul!
Did you get their stuff already? It is TERRIBLE! It is very watery (unlike the real thing), it foams (unlike the teal thing) and the smell is unlike the real thing. They finally let me send it back. This is by far the worst patchouli I have ever gotten! It is NOT an EO; this is an FO. If I wanted an FO, I would have bought it elsewhere.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Irena, I didn't think mine was that bad.  On another form, a lady, Birdie, you may know her, called and spoke with this seller and he said it was from China, but real.  She did a paper towel test, and Birdie thought is is real Patch, uncut, just not the good stuff from Indio.  I bought 16 ounces of that, 8 ounces of Peppermint, and 8 ounces of Cedarwood EO.  One should always remember the old saying:  "You get what you pay for!"
With shipping everything was about $60.00.  My salt bars smell great, but I cannot smell the patch at all, only the Peppermint and the Lavender 40/42 I blended in with the Patch!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

I have never had a Patchouli that bubbled, kinda like liquid soap. I have had many Patchoulies from different countries over the years, but this one was just the worst.

You are absolutely right; you get what you pay for.

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 6, 2007)

I love to mix patchouli, lavender, and sweet orange smells amazing! I also like pat/lavender just like that. I make a vibrational spray out of it livins me up anytime! The first mix I made a soap with it great scent


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like a great combination of oils, Paul!  I love patchouli.


----------

